# Rhombodera sp. hatching



## RNW (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice catching the hatching.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrate Ray! now you have many hungry mouths to feed  I hope the fruit flies cultures my wife passed to you be enough!

Also, if possible, hang the ootheca higher so hatchlings have better chance to molt out properly before hitting the bottom of the cage. From the pic some hatchlings appear to be stuck at the bottom of the cage mismolted. It is not too late to hang the ooth higher as more might hatch out the next day.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, and enjoy your new babies, Ray!  I'm also glad you got to catch the hatching.


----------



## RNW (Nov 15, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Ray! now you have many hungry mouths to feed  I hope the fruit flies cultures my wife passed to you be enough!Also, if possible, hang the ootheca higher so hatchlings have better chance to molt out properly before hitting the bottom of the cage. From the pic some hatchlings appear to be stuck at the bottom of the cage mismolted. It is not too late to hang the ooth higher as more might hatch out the next day.


Hi Yen,

Thanks, I have move it to another higher continer for they continue hatching last night  

as what you say, they are continue hatching until this morning, I think they hatch around 120 nymph.

Hi Katnapper,

Thanks for your great ootheca, they are hatching a lot :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2009)

Raining babies!


----------



## RNW (Nov 16, 2009)

up-date~


----------



## revmdn (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the photos, keep them coming.


----------



## RNW (Nov 17, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I like the photos, keep them coming.


thanks for your enjoy, I will keep them up-date :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Nov 22, 2009)

just curious what you used to hatch them in.

Just had an ooth laid, and am expecting a hatch myself - want to be prepared.


----------

